# Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?



## Buster (16. September 2006)

Als Wiedereinsteiger versuche ich gerade einen Kumpel fürs Angeln zu begeistern - und der stellt natürlich viele Fragen die ich häufig auch beantworten kann. Gerade was dieses "neumodische Zeugs"   angeht mußte ich echt ne Menge lesen.
Manchmal kommen allerdings Fragen die ich nicht so recht beantworten kann - ich hoffe aber das ich da auf euch zählen kann - laßt mich nicht dumm stehen |peinlich 

Letztens kam also die Frage was der Unterschied zwischen Front- und Heckbremse sei. Welche ist für welches Angeln besser geeignet ? ;+ 

Ich war ja geneigt zu sagen: _"wer bremst - verliert"_ aber ich befürchte nach dem ersten verlorenen Fisch hätte mein Kumpel mir ordentlich die Leviten gelesen... #4 |znaika:


----------



## bennie (16. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*

die Frontbremse bremst direkter (sitzt halt aufer Spule).... sonst ist es Geschmackssache


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*

Moin Moin ,
ich bevorzuge die Frontbremse . Als Meeresangler ist sie einfacher zu reinigen und ich kann besser die Bremse einstellen was aber mehr von meiner Grobmotorik herrührt |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*

Beim Salzwassereinsatz ganz klar Frontbremse! 
Die Heck gebremsten Rollen gehen bei mehrmaligem 
Einsatz schnell drauf... Zu dem sind frontgebremste 
Rollen meistens leichter.

Süßwasser find ich Heck geiler, da man besser dran kommt 
und im Drill leichter dran kommt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*

Mit zunehmendem Alter der Rolle wird die Schnurfreigabe durch die Bremse hakelig -d.h., die Schnur wird erst nach einem Ruck freigegeben!


----------



## punkarpfen (16. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*

Ich nutze nur noch Frontbremsmodelle!


----------



## Buster (16. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*

und warum ?!? |sagnix 

ein paar gute Erklärungen hab ich ja schon bekommen - danke dafür. #r 

Ich fand bis jetzt immer die Heckbremse angenehmer im Gebrauch - mal abwarten wann ich feststelle das die Schnur "hakt"...


----------



## Karpfen91 (16. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*

moin
würde auch ganz klar ne frontbremse bevorzugen fron gebremste rollen sind meist leichter und desweitern ist wie schon gesagt die reinigung der bremse einfacher


----------



## punkarpfen (16. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*

Die Bremse arbeitet bauartbedingt besser.


----------



## Christian D (16. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*

Frontbremse hat auch größere Bremsscheiben...die Auswirkungen sollten klar sein.


----------



## donlotis (16. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*

Hallo,

ich benutze nur Frontbremsen, sie lassen sich viel feiner einstellen (dosieren)...

Gruß donlotis

P.S.: Beim KöFi-Stippen ist es mir allerdings egal...


----------



## MefoProf (16. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*

Kann das bisher gesagte nur bestätigen. Will aber einen Nachteil der Frontbremse noch aufführen. Beim Spinnfischen unter ungünstigen Bedingungen legt sich die Schnur gerne mal in Schlaufen um die Bremsschraube, was ziemlich nervig sein kann.


----------



## Elbfischer3 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*

Früher habe ich nur Heckbremsenmodelle benutzt. Jetzt würde ich mir wahrscheinlich keine Rolle mit Heckbremse mehr holen, da das Gewinde mit der Zeit sehr verschleißt und wie vorher schon erwähnt, die Frontbremse direkter arbeitet. Zu den Verwicklungen an der Bremsscheibe kann ich sagen: Ich hatte das Problem auch immer, aber seitdem ich die Wurftechnik anwende, indem ich den rechten Mittelfinger (normale Weitwurftechnik) zum Straffen der Schnur beim Wurf nutze, gibts keine Verwicklungen mehr. Ich denke auch, dass gerade beim Spinnfischen die Heckbremse besser ist, da durch die direkte Übertragung auch die Bremse ruckfreier arbeitet und auch das Rollengewicht leichter ist. Also für mich definitiv nur Vorteile. Vorraussetzung: Man investiert in gutes Gerät mit Frontbremse, denn  wer billig kauft, kauft sicherlich mehrmals und hat nur Probleme mit seinem Gerät, egal ob Front oder Heck.

VG#h


----------



## MefoProf (17. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*

Werd das mit der Wurftechnik mal ausprobieren. Mal sehen ob es hilf.


----------



## Elbfischer3 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Werd das mit der Wurftechnik mal ausprobieren. Mal sehen ob es hilf.



Ist gewöhnungbedürftig, gerade mit dem Zielen am Anfang. Ich hab den Tip vom Boardie "just a placebo" und muss sagen, Du bekommst viel mehr Kraft auf die Rute übertragen und kommst so auch weiter. Gewaltwürfe werden so auch kein Problem mehr und kein Angstspiel, denn damals sind bei mir auch immer wenn die Schnur hängenblieb, die Köder weggeflogen oder sind mir entgegengeschnippst, aber das ist bisher mit der anderen Technik nie passiert. Mit ein wenig Übung  geht das richtig gut!

Viel Erfolg beim Probieren!

|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*

Es gibr m.E. kein vernünftiges Argument für eine Heckbremse. Über die mechanischen Nachteile wurde ja schon genug geschrieben. 
Das am häufigsten genannte Argument für die Heckbremse ist die bessere Erreichbarkeit während des Drills. Und genau das ist m.M. nach nicht nur Quatsch, sondern auch noch sehr heikel. 
Die Bremskraft ist vor dem Fischen einzustellen und richtet sich einzig und alleine nach der schwächsten Stelle der Montage. Einmal korrekt eingestellt, gibt es keinen Grund mehr daran rumzufummeln, schon gar nicht während des Drills. Wer aber meint, mit der Bremskraft spielen zu müssen, der kann die Bremsstärke auch etwas leichter einstellen und während des Drills mit  dem Mittelfinger am Spulenrand bremsen. Dabei kann nix schlimmes passieren. 
Was das vertüddeln angeht, so liegt das entweder an einer billigen ( nicht passgenauen ) Rolle, oder an verdrallter Schnur. Man muß wissen, das jedes über die Bremse abgezogene und wieder aufgekurbelte Stück Schnur einen kleinen Drall verursacht. Gleiches gilt übrigens, wenn eine neue Schnur von der Verkaufsrolle über den Schnurfangbügel aufgewickelt wird. 


Ralf


----------



## Sepp0815 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es gibr m.E. kein vernünftiges Argument für eine Heckbremse. Über die mechanischen Nachteile wurde ja schon genug geschrieben.
> Das am häufigsten genannte Argument für die Heckbremse ist die bessere Erreichbarkeit während des Drills. Und genau das ist m.M. nach nicht nur Quatsch, sondern auch noch sehr heikel.
> Die Bremskraft ist vor dem Fischen einzustellen und richtet sich einzig und alleine nach der schwächsten Stelle der Montage. Einmal korrekt eingestellt, gibt es keinen Grund mehr daran rumzufummeln, schon gar nicht während des Drills. Wer aber meint, mit der Bremskraft spielen zu müssen, der kann die Bremsstärke auch etwas leichter einstellen und während des Drills mit dem Mittelfinger am Spulenrand bremsen. Dabei kann nix schlimmes passieren.
> Was das vertüddeln angeht, so liegt das entweder an einer billigen ( nicht passgenauen ) Rolle, oder an verdrallter Schnur. Man muß wissen, das jedes über die Bremse abgezogene und wieder aufgekurbelte Stück Schnur einen kleinen Drall verursacht. Gleiches gilt übrigens, wenn eine neue Schnur von der Verkaufsrolle über den Schnurfangbügel aufgewickelt wird.
> ...



Genau so sehe ich das auch, die Bremse soll ja in erster Linie einen Bruch der Schnur oder des Montagetackle verhindern!
Und was die aufgekurbelte Schnur angeht so befestige ich die neu aufgespulte Schnur an einem beliebigen Ast/Pfosten oder sonstig geeigneten Objekt, ziehe dann ca 50-80m ab und straffe diese ordentlich. Das beseitigt einen großen Teil der Anfangsverdrallung.

MfG
Sepp


----------



## Buster (17. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*

Da wirft sich grad bei mir ne neue Frage auf. 
Wenn da steht:


> Gleiches gilt übrigens, wenn eine neue Schnur von der Verkaufsrolle über den Schnurfangbügel aufgewickelt wird.


Ich hatte bisher angenommen das neue Schnur beim bespulen der Rolle über den Fangbügel laufen muss da nur so sicher wäre durch den Hub der Spule die Schnur richtig verlegt würde.
Wie sollte denn nun der Angelhändler meines Vertrauens die neue Schnur aufziehen ?
Worauf sollte ich denn achten wenn ich selber neue Schnur auf die Spule ziehe ?

Also entweder hab ich das bis jetzt immer intuitiv richtig gemacht oder ich hatte einfach Glück. Bis heute hatte ich noch keine Probleme ausser mit Schnur die jahrelang unbenutzt auf ner Rolle war und deswegen ausgewechselt werden mußte.


----------



## Elbfischer3 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*



Buster schrieb:


> Wie sollte denn nun der Angelhändler meines Vertrauens die neue Schnur aufziehen ?
> Worauf sollte ich denn achten wenn ich selber neue Schnur auf die Spule ziehe ?



Der Angelgerätehändler wird in den meisten Faällen zur Schnurbespulung ein dafüg geeignetes Gerät benutzen. Dabei kann man beobachten, dass der Abstand zwischen Spule der Rolle und neuer Schnurspule so ca 80cm ist. Wenn nun Du eine kleinere oder mittlere Rolle hast dürfte das in fast allen Fällen gut gehen. Jedoch mit einer Großfischrolle kann schon mal der geringe Abstand der beiden Spulen zu einer ungenauen Bespulung kommen. Deshalb mach ichs genau wie Sepp, und binde die Schnur (vor allem bei Geflochtener) irgendwo fest und laufe erstmal übers Feld und wickel die Schnur komplett ab (jedenfalls wenn ich bis 250m drauf habe). Durch den großen Abstand zur festgebundenen Schnur und der Rolle gibt es bei straffer Einkurblung eine genaue Schnurverlegung ohne Drallgefahr. Vorteile: keine Vertüdelung, größere Wurfweiten durch straffe Schnurwicklung und kein Einschneiden der Schnur auf der Spule in die darunterliegende Schnur.:m

|wavey:


----------



## Illidan (17. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*



Elbfischer3 schrieb:


> Ist gewöhnungbedürftig, gerade mit dem Zielen am Anfang. Ich hab den Tip vom Boardie "just a placebo" und muss sagen, Du bekommst viel mehr Kraft auf die Rute übertragen und kommst so auch weiter. Gewaltwürfe werden so auch kein Problem mehr und kein Angstspiel, denn damals sind bei mir auch immer wenn die Schnur hängenblieb, die Köder weggeflogen oder sind mir entgegengeschnippst, aber das ist bisher mit der anderen Technik nie passiert. Mit ein wenig Übung  geht das richtig gut!
> 
> Viel Erfolg beim Probieren!
> 
> |wavey:



Hmm, das interessiert mich auch mal, habe davon noch nix gehört. Kannst du das vielleicht mal genau beschreiben - kann mir da nicht so viel darunter vorstellen. Danke.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*

@Buster

Is eigentlich ganz einfach, aber ein bisschen schwer zu erklären. Ich versuchs mal.


Nehmen wir an, man kauft sich im Angelladen eine Spule mit x100m Schnur. Zu Hause soll diese dann auf die Rollenspule gewickelt werden. Dazu zieht man in der Regel die Schnur von der Verkaufsrolle durch die Rutenringe und knotet sie an der Spulenachse an. Manche Angler legen nun die Verkaufsspule auf die Erde, klemmen die Schnur vor der Rolle zwischen zwei Finger und fangen an zu kurbeln. Dabei geschieht zweierlei. Zum einen wird die Schnur ungleichmäßig fest auf die Spule gewickelt. Klar, den so genau kann man mit den Fingern die Spannung nicht kontrollieren. Ob man eine gute Rolle hat, sieht man nach einigen Umdrehungen, wenn die Schnur gleichmäßig zwischen Spulenober- und Unterrand verteilt ist. Ist das nicht der Fall, passt der Achsenhub nicht zur Spulenhöhe und die Schnur baut sich zur Mitte hin auf. Das aber nur am Rande.
Zurück zur Schnur. Liegt die Verkaufsspule auf der Erde, wird die Schnur beim kurbeln im rechten Winkel zur Schnurachse von dieser abgezogen. Bei jedem Schnurklang wird diese nun einmal um die eigene Achse verdreht. Nun läuft sie durch die Ringe und kommt an den Schnurfangbügel. auch hier wird die Schnur erneut im rechten Winkel zu ihrer Längsachse verdreht und auf die Spulenachse gewickelt. Heißt im Klartext: Bevor man das erste mal mit der neuen Schnur fischt, ist sie bereits zweimal um die eigene Achse gedreht. 
Besser ist es, die Verkaufsspule nicht auf die Erde zu legen, sondern sich von einer zweiten Person helfen zu lassen. Dazu steckt man ein rundes Hölzchen oder ähnliches durch das Loch in der Mitte der Verkaufsspule. Der Helfer hält diese Behelfsachse quer zur Laufrichtung und bremst gleichzeitig mit den Fingern den Schnurablauf, während der Angler die Schnur über die Rolle aufkurbelt. Dabei kommt die Schnur nicht nur gleichmäßiger auf die Rolle, sondern sie wird auch nur einmal verdreht. 
Die beste Lösung ist jedoch, die Spulen direkt im Angelladen bespulen zu lassen. Ein guter Angelgerätehändler hat dafür eine Maschine. Hier wird die Verkaufsspule auf der einen Seite eingelegt, Die Rollenspule auf der anderen. Über einen Längenzähler wird die Schnur nun ohne jeden Drall von der einen Spule auf die andere gewickelt. Es entsteht keine Verdrehung, da beide Spulenachsen in gleicher Ausrichtung liegen und der Weg über den Schnurfangbügel ausgeschaltet ist. 

Ist wie gesagt ein wenig umständlich zu erklären, ich hoffe aber es ist verständlich.

Nun wissen wir, das die Schnur bei Ihrem Weg über den Schnurfangbügel einmal um Ihre eigene Achse gedreht wird. Das passiert natürlich auch beim Angeln. Jedes mal, wenn die Schnur eingeholt wird, erzeugen wir einen Drall. Dieser baut sich von mal zu mal auf, bis die Schnur irgendwann ein " Eigenleben " bekommt und sich benimmt wie eine greizte Kobra. 
Um hier Abhilfe zu schaffen, muß die Schnur ab und zu ( beim Spinnfischen am besten nach jedem Angeln ) von der Rolle gezogen und entdrallt werden. 
Dazu sollte man aber in keinem Fall die Schnur mit einem Ende irgendwo festknoten( sorry Sepp ). Tut man das, kann der Drall logischerweise nicht hinaus. Richtig ist es, die Schnur z.B. auf einer Wiese der Länge lang lose auszulegen ( man muß nur die Länge abziehen, die man auch beim Angeln nutzt + ein paar Meter ). Wiederum ist ein Helfer gefragt. Dieser bekommt einen kleinen Gummielappen ( z.B. ein Stückchen Fahrradschlauch ) zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger und lässt die Schnur vor der Rutenspitze leicht gebremst durchlaufen, während der Angler langsam !! einkurbelt. Schon nach wenigen Metern werden sich vor des Helfers Hand Schnurzöpfe bilden. Das liegt daran, daß die bereits aufgewickelte Schnur sich entdrallt hat, dieser (Rückwärts)drall aber aufgrund der Länge der ausgebrachten Schnur nicht entweichen kann. Nun muß der Helfer mit der Schnur zwischen Gummielappen und Finger bis zum Ende der ausgebrachten Länge laufen und den Drall so rausziehen. Dort angekommen kehrt er zurück zur Rutenspitze und das Ganze beginnt von vorne, bis die gesamte Länge wieder auf der Rolle ist. Es geht um so besser und schneller, je öfter der Helfer zum Schnurende läuft. 
Hört sich ziemlich umständlich an, dauert aber nicht länger als das hier aufzuschreiben. 

Noch ein paar Schnurtipps. Vielleicht kennts ja jemand noch nicht. 


- Bei geflochtener Schnur helfen ein paar Wicklungen monofiler Schnur oder ein Teflonband auf dem Spulenkern gegen das " durchrutschen " der Schnur.

- Man braucht eigentlich so gut wie nie die volle Schnurlänge auf der Rolle. Kauft man neue Schnur sollte man nicht die gesamte Länge der alten Schnur runterschmeißen, sondern nur die ersten 100m. Die Neue dann einfach an die alte Knoten, so wird´s billiger. ( Gilt nicht für Angler die Fische fangen, welche mehr als 100m Schnur von der Rolle reißen  ).

Zum Schluß ein ganz guter!!!

Viele Angler greifen zur Schnursicherung auf einer unmontierten Rolle gerne zu den achsopraktischen Gummieringen, wenn die Spule keinen Schnurclip hat oder dieser defekt ist oder weils so fummelig ist. Gummieringe enthalten Weichmacher die auch eine monofile Schnur angreifen und erheblich beschädigen können.



Ralf


----------



## Elbfischer3 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*



Illidan schrieb:


> Hmm, das interessiert mich auch mal, habe davon noch nix gehört. Kannst du das vielleicht mal genau beschreiben - kann mir da nicht so viel darunter vorstellen. Danke.



Ich denke die Mehrheit der Angler wirft so. Es ist schwierig zu erklären, aber ich versuchs.

Du nimmst ja die rechte Hand vor die Rolle an die Rute. Mit den Mittelfinger straffst du die Schnur und hälst sie an die Rute (fixieren). Die linke Hand dient als Hebel und wenn Du diese Straffung der Schnur bei offenen Bügel machst, hast Du keine Probleme mit Abwickelnder oder sich an der Rolle festhängender Schnur beim Wurf. Klingt blöd, ist aber irgendwie logisch. Sorry, aber anders kann ichs nicht erklären. Ich bin mir sicher Ihr fischt fast alle so, ich jedoch habe sonst beim Werfen
  den Fehler gemacht und die Schnur über die komplette Hand an die Rute gehalten und somit ist mir bei feuchten Fingern oder weitwürfen ab und an die Schnur runtergekringelt und hat sich in der Rolle verfangen.


----------



## Sepp0815 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @Buster
> 
> Is eigentlich ganz einfach, aber ein bisschen schwer zu erklären. Ich versuchs mal.
> 
> ...



Stimmt natürlich, habe mich dummerweise falsch ausgedrückt. Ich habe am Ende der Schnur einen Karabiner mit Doppelwirbel den ich dann nur einhängen muss und somit kann sich die Schnur sauber entdrallen! Für mich war das logisch aber beim erklären sollte man schon genauer sein.
Gut das hier so aufmerksam liest. UNd ein Sorry ist natürlich in so einem FAll nicht von Nöten! :m

MfG
Sepp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es gibr m.E. kein vernünftiges Argument für eine Heckbremse. Über die mechanischen Nachteile wurde ja schon genug geschrieben.
> Das am häufigsten genannte Argument für die Heckbremse ist die bessere Erreichbarkeit während des Drills. Und genau das ist m.M. nach nicht nur Quatsch, sondern auch noch sehr heikel.


Fakt ist, daß die Heckbremse besser erreichbar ist und sich besser/schneller verstellen läßt, sofern sie gut gebaut ist (fetter Knob). Wenn man den Dreh nach links beherrscht geht das wirklich in Sekundenbruchteilen. Man sollte sich stark an ein Modell gewöhnen.



> Die Bremskraft ist vor dem Fischen einzustellen und richtet sich einzig und alleine nach der schwächsten Stelle der Montage. Einmal korrekt eingestellt, gibt es keinen Grund mehr daran rumzufummeln, schon gar nicht während des Drills.


Mag für viele Angelarten und Fälle gelten, aber nicht wenn man z.B. Großhechte fangen will. Halten mit eingestellter Maximaltragkraft ist ziemlicher Schwachfug bei denen, viel zu viele Ausschlitzer und Verluste, habe ich gerade durch.
Und wenn ein Hecht wirklich 50m Vollgas abzieht (erzählt mir nun nicht das gäbe es nicht - gibt es :g ), dann schnackelt die Spule aber |supergri 

Wenn man starke Fische wie große Hechte oder Salmoniden mit voller Tragkraft gleich halten will, riskiert man irgendwo Bruch oder den Ausstieg. Das ist meine Erfahrung und gefestigte Meinung :g



> Wer aber meint, mit der Bremskraft spielen zu müssen, der kann die Bremsstärke auch etwas leichter einstellen und während des Drills mit  dem Mittelfinger am Spulenrand bremsen. Dabei kann nix schlimmes passieren.


S.o., da kann einiges schlimmes passieren wenn ein Fisch mit >30km/h und damit etwa >9m/sec abzieht.

Ich will es mal so zusammenfassen: Wenn ich ziemlich digitales Bremsen brauche, also Bremse zu oder Bremse los, dann ist die Heckbremse unschlagbar und die Frontbremse reiner Murks - wenn es dabei auch noch sehr schnell gehen muß. Die Ausnutzung der Bremskraft ist dabei eher egal (die Schnüre sind eh meist überdimensioniert), eben ziemlich zu beim Anschlag und weich auf beim Run. Ist meine Lieblingsart beim Hecht (da braucht man Bremse weit zu zum Anschlagen) und ich mußte jetzt ein paar mal einsehen, daß man das selbst mit einer RedArc nicht hinbekommt. Da ist nicht mehr viel mit Lose geben bei der Frontbremse - husch isser weg. |rolleyes 

Für ALLE anderen Fälle, wo man genaue Bremskraft braucht und fein bremsen will usw., da ist die gut und genau bremsende Frontbremse besser. Beim Matchfischen gehe ich jetzt lieber mit Frontbremsen los, läßt sich viel besser ausnutzen an feinen Montagen.

Auch wenn man irgendwo sehr hohe reale Bremskräfte braucht, also Welsfischen oder Meeresangeln, da ist nur Frontbremse angesagt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Halten mit eingestellter Maximaltragkraft ist ziemlicher Schwachfug bei denen, viel zu viele Ausschlitzer und Verluste, habe ich gerade durch.
> Und wenn ein Hecht wirklich 50m Vollgas abzieht (erzählt mir nun nicht das gäbe es nicht - gibt es :g ), dann schnackelt die Spule aber |supergri
> 
> Wenn man starke Fische wie große Hechte oder Salmoniden mit voller Tragkraft gleich halten will, riskiert man irgendwo Bruch oder den Ausstieg. Das ist meine Erfahrung und gefestigte Meinung :g
> ...


 
Ich hab meinen Beitrag jetzt noch zweimal nachgelesen, aber da steht nix von Maximaltragkraft 
Hast natürlich vollkommen recht, Maximaltragkraft is nicht gut. Ich schrieb ja auch nur, das die Bremsleistung auf den schwächsten Punkt der Montage abgestimmt sein muß.
Auch sehe ich absolut keine Gefahr beim bremsen am Spulenrand. Den Finger verbrennt man sich jedenfalls nicht. Ich mach das seit Jahren beim light tackel fishing, und insbesondere beim Fliegenfischen ( da muss man aber auf den Kurbelknop achten:q ). 
Im Grunde aber egal, denn letztendlich wird´s wohl ne Glaubenssache sein.

Ralf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. September 2006)

*AW: Frontbremse?!? - Heckbremse ?!?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Beitrag jetzt noch zweimal nachgelesen, aber da steht nix von Maximaltragkraft
> Hast natürlich vollkommen recht, Maximaltragkraft is nicht gut. Ich schrieb ja auch nur, das die Bremsleistung auf den schwächsten Punkt der Montage abgestimmt sein muß.


Jupp, meinte die Maximaltragkraft der Montage = auf "schwächsten Punkt der Montage abgestimmt", also das was man gerade so könnte und was oft zuviel ist, zumindest wenn man den Fisch nicht irgendwo wegzerren muß und laufen lassen kann oder ihn sogar zum laufen anreizen kann (zum Hindernis hinziehen).

Ist die Drillart wie ich sie anstrebe: Fisch ins tiefe freie Wasser auslaufen lassen und nicht brachial wettzerren mit ihm machen. Dafür sehe ich eine gute Unterstützung bei der Heckbremse, insbesondere bei kleinen (Spinn)Rollen. Solange man in der Regel überdimensionierte Schnüre hat bietet sich das schon an, das digitale Bremsen.

Werde das Fingerbremsen bei ungefährlichen Fischen(+größen) mal ausprobieren, mal sehen ob das bei mir auch geht.


----------

